# Baby bearded dragon foot issue



## eddie123 (May 7, 2013)

These 2 bearded dragons were born on the 15th of January this year( hatched by me) and have been powering along nicely. Today when I got home I noticed the bigger one had a bad looking toe. They have both shed quite well in the past but this fella has been trying to she'd his feet for the past few days now. Has the other one bitten him or is it his shedding problems? Is there anything I can do to help his toe and make sure it doesn't fall off.


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 7, 2013)

Fair chance the other one has had a munch on it.
Best move would be to separate it from the other and keep it on newspaper to prevent the substrate sticking to it.
Betadine solution will help prevent infection.


----------



## eddie123 (May 7, 2013)

I've separated him and will pick up some betadine in a minute. Is there any procedure to put the betadine on or just put it on.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 7, 2013)

definitely a bite,just dab it on with a cotton bud


----------



## justin91 (May 7, 2013)

Nasty.. How common is it for beardies to chump on each others feet and tails?


----------



## cement (May 7, 2013)

This boy says common.Missing a foot and a tail.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 7, 2013)

justin91 said:


> Nasty.. How common is it for beardies to chump on each others feet and tails?



unfortunately it's VERY common,they are very unsocial creatures and will fight for territory


----------



## justin91 (May 7, 2013)

cement said:


> This boy says common.Missing a foot and a tail.



Holy crap. I haven't seen that before..



dragonlover1 said:


> unfortunately it's VERY common,they are very unsocial creatures and will fight for territory



Damn, even if its a male/female in same enclosure? Reason I ask is because I was thinking bout getting another beardy but I'm to attached to the one I have now and don't want to put it in harms way.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 7, 2013)

Looks squished, could anything of fallen onto it while digging? If not its definately a bite. Just treat is as other have said an he will be fine.

Got a mate with an adult female missing 80% tail, 1 foot and another foot missing most toes. This happened prior to him picking her up. She hadnt shed for 2yrs and looked horrible, is now shed and is a beautiful orange and looking alot better.


Rick


----------



## eddie123 (May 7, 2013)

It is definitely a bite As you can see the jaw marks underneath. I have dripped betadine on his foot a few hours ago and put him in his own container. Any ideas on how long I should put betadine on it for and how long until it should be healed?


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 8, 2013)

eddie123 said:


> It is definitely a bite As you can see the jaw marks underneath. I have dripped betadine on his foot a few hours ago and put him in his own container. Any ideas on how long I should put betadine on it for and how long until it should be healed?


As reptiles are cold blooded all injuries are slow to heal so it could be a month or more,keep him off sand till it heals and the betadine until the wound sort of dries out and scabs up to prevent infection


----------



## BD1B2G (May 10, 2013)

That happened to me when i first got my bearded dragons. one had a damaged foot just like yours. i bathed miine daily with warm salt water to promote healing and applied vaseline once in the area, surprising the result was shown with good effect. In 4 days the wounds was healed reasonably well


----------



## eddie123 (May 10, 2013)

Looking much better now. Can I put them back together again when its healed and just up the food and enclosure size


----------



## Sel (May 10, 2013)

If it happens once it will happen again, i had to seperate my 2 little ones for this reason. Came home from work to the smaller one huddled in the corner with his arm almost bitten off, was broken.. he recovered.
Unless you want a dead dragon, i wouldnt keep them together.. but then again, that might not be a bite.. have you actually seen them fighting ?


----------



## eddie123 (May 11, 2013)

Never noticed a any anger between them at all


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 11, 2013)

Maybe it was retained shed? Has he shed since you got him?


Rick


----------



## eddie123 (May 11, 2013)

I bred him and he shed his head this morning. I forgot to feed them for a couple of days do that may have been the case. Once his foot looks better I will put them back together and keep greens in their daily


----------



## animal805 (May 11, 2013)

How does one "forget" to feed their animals?


----------



## eddie123 (May 12, 2013)

I was away on camp for 3 days and my brother forgot. They won't eat without each other what do I do?


----------



## gando (May 14, 2013)

One of mine has the same as yours, tail and foot gone. It's very sad but as someone said they don't like sharing!! But you can't look over them 24/7 so it happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B_STATS (May 14, 2013)

So Beardies a definite NO to sharing?


----------



## gando (May 14, 2013)

It depends ^^^ I have 2 adult females who live together just fine. 
You can't when young have male and females in same tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie123 (May 17, 2013)

I have decided to separate them for the certainty of that not happening again.
Update pics of enclosure and patients


















Attacker in 1&3


----------



## B_STATS (May 17, 2013)

Hey that's actually a really cool and cheap looking way of housing Beardies!


----------



## gando (May 17, 2013)

Lots of hiding spots are good also! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 17, 2013)

good to see the bite is getting better


----------



## lizardwhisperer (May 17, 2013)

eddie123 said:


> I have decided to separate them for the certainty of that not happening again.
> Update pics of enclosure and patients
> 
> 
> ...



Have you been applying any Betadiene to the injured toes ? wouldn't hurt and will definitely help prevent any infections (gang green) .


----------



## eddie123 (May 18, 2013)

Yes every day until a few days ago. I think it looks good enough now without it any opinions on this?


----------

